# How long will it take Charlotte to get into the playoffs?



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Thoughts?
I think it'll be pretty one sided.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Definitely more than 3 years. But maybe sooner, it depends on who they draft. 

BFreak


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I also think that it'll take more than three years, but who knows maybe in two or three years if they make some big strides they can get in. The East is still weak, and wide open. Hopefully Okafor will continue to improve and carry this team on his shoulders.


----------



## Kapono2Okafor (Oct 20, 2004)

i actually think that with all of these players have a yr under their belt and draft a good solid player such as felton or paul they have a chance as soon as next year


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Realistically I would say 3-5 years. I would love to see them make it next year, but I don't see them giving anyone a run for their money consistently.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Isn't there a rule where new franchises can't get the top pick for their first 3 years....

Anyways, if they can snag Chris Paul they will be in *very* good shape for the future. He's a floor general that makes everyone around him better. A Paul/Okafor tag team would be nice. Besides those two, Brezec is an all right starting center, Bogans is an all right starting 2 guard. They have some good pieces, but obviously no depth.

If they can pick up some players in the free agency they'll be all right. I say 4 years.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

2-3 years. This Bobcat team has really impressed me. They jsut really need to focus on closing teams out. They're very young and athletic, so when they mature a little more, they should be able to slip in the 7-8 spots.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'm gonna say not next year, but the following year they make the playoffs as a 6 seed.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Dang, the Bobcats are better than the Warriors =)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Better than the Warriors, Hawks and Bulls.


----------



## 2pac (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't think the Bobcats fans will have to wait long, it could happen 3-5 years because of the Conference their in. If it was a Western expansion team it would take longer. Ofakfor in couple of years will be leading the league in rebounds and blocks and will be very good in offense. in couple of years if Bickerstaff does some changes in the line up get couple of good lottery picks i think they can finsih 7th or 8th in the East within 5years.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If they can get a legit stud PG in the draft that actually comes in an performs (ie, not a Reece Gaines) and can sign one or two decent veterans for the bench, I say they could get in within the next 3 seasons not including this one.

Their SF-PF-C trio of Wallace, Okafor, and Brezec is already pretty darn solid. And I could see Bogans maybe being their starting SG.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Their SF-PF-C trio of Wallace, Okafor, and Brezec is already pretty darn solid. And I could see Bogans maybe being their starting SG.


That might change with the rumor floating that Kareem Rush is headed our way. But we lost Eddie House :upset:


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

very soon. they have a winner in okafor, and their roster isn't that bad. i'd like to see my boy theron smith get some minutes.

as long as they don't pull more of those kareem rush moves they're in good shape. that was a step backward, imho. two 2nd rounders and house...:no:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hopefully Bernie sees something in Rush that we all don't because from where I see it. 2 2nd rounders for him and waiving House was just dumb.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

3 to 5 years unless they use up all there cap for veterns to speed up the time table. I would rather see them save the room and work the draft.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

in 2 years, they have to have two good drafts and a few minor trades


----------



## Blue Bear (Dec 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dk1115</b>!
> Dang, the Bobcats are better than the Warriors =)


The Hornets maybe, but not the Warriors.


You had a good franchise in the Hornets, at least at one time, so you know how it all works. It appears like they have put together a pretty good base to get your new franchise going. If the right pieces fall into place you could be in the playoffs in a couple of years. 

Glad to see Knight doing so well for you. He still lives in the greater Memphis area. In fact his house is only a mile or so from us. He's one of the genuine good guys in the league.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

2 years they'll be in the playoffs. i think okafor will have a great year (even thoughhe's in a slump now) but as they add nice players to the team he'll have even more room to develop


----------



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

With cap room and Okafor I wouldn't be surprised at next year.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Realistically more than three years, but Bernie Bickerstaff is a hell of a GM and coach, and the east is just that bad, so they could have a shot in 2-3 years.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

I say more than 3 years but the core is solid and they are a phenominally well runned organization so i wish you the best of luck


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

IMO they are in a better situation then the Hornets, they have a better core of players and they aren't as injury prone as they are and much MUCH younger


----------

